# pileated woodpecker distress



## landen (Dec 26, 2010)

is this a good call for yotes....or cats


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

It will call both......


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Landen, welcome.

I have never heard it....

I have however seen them...they are HUGE.


----------



## lepcur (Jan 6, 2011)

If ya have alot of pressure on the critters in your area it's a good change up call and will work on all the preds. Good luck, Mike


----------

